# Greasing a snowblower



## Josco (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, new member here.

What's a good grease to use for general lubrication on my Ariens ST927LE?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome Josco.

White Lithium is a good low temp grease for the hex shaft the friction wheel slides back and forth on, and the chain. 

The hex shaft doesnt need much, just smear it with finger and coat it lightly.

Keep the friction wheel itself and the spinning aluminum disc it rides on clean, alcohol is good, wont damage the rubber or aluminum.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like Mobil1 synthetic. From my experience the synthetic seems to allow easier shifting in colder weather as it stays "softer" ??


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll second the Mobil 1 synthetic grease. It does flow easily and won't "wash" out.


----------



## Josco (Jan 28, 2015)

Gentlemen, 

Thank you for the info.

Joe


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I used some walmart special "multi-duty" grease on the drive gears and shift collar. Then I put a mixture of 90 weight gear oil and 10W30 in an old spray bottle and sprayed down all of the chains, sprockets, bearings, bushings and just about everything else that moves besides the belt and pulleys.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd like to try this stuff:

https://www.mystiklubes.com/do/product/GREASE/665027002

http://docs.mystiklubes.com/msds_pi/M20028.pdf

Problem is, the only grease gun I have at the moment is a rinky-dink one that takes the 3oz. tubes and this stuff is only available in the standard cartridge size.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Bror Jace, not that many machines even have grease fittings. You can always buy the larger tube and just use a clean screwdriver to dip into it and get a bit as you need it.

You might even be able to take it out of the 14oz tube and refill the empty 3oz cartridge and use it that way too.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

AandPDan said:


> I'll second the Mobil 1 synthetic grease. It does flow easily and won't "wash" out.



I like that, think I'll be picking some up sounds even better than the old standby lithium. Mobil1 it is


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

Regarding the Mystik Lo-Temp Grease:

*Kiss4aFrog*: _"You can always buy the larger tube and just use a clean screwdriver to dip into it and get a bit as you need it ... You might even be able to take it out of the 14oz tube and refill the empty 3oz cartridge."_

Good idea ... I hadn't thought of that! My Ariens has several zerks, so most of the grease I use goes through a gun. I also removed both wheels and greased the axles, tires of having rust all over the machine after each use.

Mystik products are rare in these parts ... and I don't think Tractor & Supply carries the Lo=Temp grease (I just checked their website) but there's a store next to my gym and I'll check again tomorrow night.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you have an auto part store near you it would be worth a call to see if they carry or can order a tube in for you. Can't say I've seen the low temp stuff on the shelf in store but they might stock it at the warehouse and have it available same or next day 

Looks like Oreilly would be able to get it: Mystik JT-6 JT6-14-LOTEMP - Multi-Purpose Grease | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

We don't have O'Reilly's in this area. According to their website, the closest store is in New Hampshire. I don't get out that way ... so I'll keep looking.

I went to a Tractor & Supply store tonight and asked if they could order me a Mystik grease they don't stock. They could not.

I'm known to be persistent, however. It took me about a _decade_ to find Chevron Delo 0W30 HDEO engine oil (I now call it "Yeti Blood" because it is so rare). So I wouldn't count me out. I still have other auto parts chains that might place a special order for me ...


----------

